# Удар колена и последствия. К какому врачу обратиться?



## Татьянна (20 Окт 2020)

Семь лет назад порвала сухожилие и треснул мениск в колене. Два месяца назад  упала  этим же коленом на выступающий корень. Боль утихла быстро Но ночью вдруг заболела поясница. Потом был большой синяк на коленке. Через месяц начала чувствовать жжение если встаю на колено. После двух недель площадь боли и боль увеличились ,  если опираюсь на колено. На самом колене , посередине колена нащупала как сухожилие, которое если трогаю , то очень болезненно и как простреливает в близлежащие ткани. Стало неметь голень под коленом а потом добавилось онемение в бедро временами. Сделала ультразвук. Врач хирург , изменений в колене не увидел, кроме следов старой раны. Предположил что это воспаление нерва на колене. Посоветовал пропить противовоспалительные Пропила аэртал. Мазала колено мазью Аменотекс. Не помогло. Может ли это быть заболеванием седалищного нерва? Куда мне обратиться к какому врачу? К нейрологу или к ортопеду?

Уточняю. Колено левое. Если колено не трогаю то болей нет. Но еще под коленом спереди  мыщца большая на голени стала как бы полуонемевшая.


----------

